# Need Help for 1996 Nissan Altima



## daltimagirl96 (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey all. Today the rear lights would not come on, the window would not roll down and the odometer is not working. What could be the problem? Please help only mode of transport to work.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately I do not have a wiring diagram for a 96 but it sounds like one of the fusible links is blown. The links are in the fuse panel under the hood. I hope this helps and let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

*What Up What Up*

Is your car turning on?
It might also be your battery or your alternator dead


----------

